# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Synology dvoile son produit DiskStation certifi VMware Ready et l'application Time Backup

## Mejdi20

*Synology dvoile son produit DiskStation certifi VMware Ready et lapplication Time Backup lors de Computex 2010*

*Taipei (Taiwan), Paris, le 1er juin 2010* -  Lors du salon Computex 2010 qui souvre aujourdhui, Synology dvoile son DiskStation certifi VMware Ready et lapplication Time Backup. Le serveur complet DiskStation et son tout dernier systme dexploitation, Synology DiskStation Manager 2.3 (DSM 2.3), seront galement prsents.


*Synology DiskStation VMware Ready et DiskStation complet*

_Nous nous rjouissons que le Synology DiskStation DS1010+ ait obtenu la certification VMware Ready et offre une solution fiable et abordable de stockage partag VMware. En relation avec VMware, le Synology DS1010+ fournit une solution performante mais conome en nergie pour les dploiements de virtualisation VMware , dclare Rosiel Lee, directeur produit de Synology Inc.  Compatible avec Microsoft Hyper-V et Citrix XenServer, le Synology DiskStation renforce davantage sa gestion des environnements virtualiss_ , ajoute-t-il.

Les modles Synology DiskStation srie 10, dclins dans une gamme une, deux, quatre ou cinq baies, renforcent lexcellence par leur conception technique et une plate-forme enrichie, et offrent un dispositif complet de faible consommation lectrique et de dmarrage/arrt programm pour conomiser lnergie et rduire le cot total de possession. Certains modles sont dots dun moteur de cryptage matriel qui dcharge le processeur principal des tches de cryptage, contribuant  maintenir un niveau optimal en termes de vitesse de transfert de fichiers. En outre, les produits Synology DX510 et RX410 fonctionnent avec certains serveurs Synology DiskStation pour assurer lvolutivit en doublant aisment la capacit de stockage. Tous les modles sont fournis avec le systme dexploitation prim Synology DiskStation Manager 2.3 (DSM 2.3).

*Nouvelle application Time Backup et caractristiques de Synology DSM 2.3*
Synology continue  amliorer lenvironnement utilisateur de son DiskStation en alliant richesse fonctionnelle et interface intuitive. La prochaine application Synology Time Backup ne droge pas  la rgle. Time Backup assure la protection des donnes en sauvegardant automatiquement les fichiers et dossiers du DiskStation avec des outils de snapshot et de gestion des versions, et en restaurant les fichiers  un instant dfini en cas de besoin avec une fonction de retour arrire. Loutil de sauvegarde snapshot sexcute en arrire-plan ds son activation ; les utilisateurs peuvent surveiller la tche de sauvegarde et continuer  travailler pendant son droulement. La fonction de gestion des versions conserve les versions successives dun mme fichier sur une base horaire ou selon la configuration de lutilisateur. Les versions successives peuvent tre rcupres facilement  laide de linterface intuitive. La fonction de retour arrire permet de faire dfiler un calendrier pour choisir un instant prcis afin de restaurer des donnes.

Synology DSM 2.3 enrichit encore sa gamme complte de fonctionnalits par des outils pour grer facilement les volumes de disque avec Synology Hybrid RAID (SHR) qui simplifie la configuration RAID en optimisant la capacit des disques avec protection des donnes en cas dutilisation de disques durs de tailles diffrentes. Lassistant EZ-Internet guide les utilisateurs  travers toutes les tapes complexes de configuration de la connexion Internet au DiskStation, telles que le paramtrage des ports pour la retransmission ou lenregistrement DDNS. Le cryptage de dossiers partags AES 256 bits permet de garantir la scurit des donnes. Avec DS cam, une nouvelle application de surveillance pour iPhone, les utilisateurs qui possdent un iPhone, iPod ou iPad peuvent visualiser en temps rel leur camra IP, effectuer des prises de vue et lire les vnements enregistrs sur leur Surveillance Station lorsquune connexion rseau est disponible.

*Disponibilit*

Les modles DiskStation DS110j, DS109, DS110+, DS210j, DS209, DS210+, DS409slim, DS410j, DS410, DS710+, DS1010+, RS810+ et RS810RP+ sont actuellement disponibles via le rseau de distribution habituel.

DSM 2.3 est fourni avec tous les nouveaux modles DiskStation et peut tre tlcharg sous forme de mise  jour gratuite  ladresse :
http://www.synology.com/support/download.php?lang=enu

Pour plus dinformation, consulter galement : www.synology.fr

*Tlchargement de photos*

http://www.synology.com/enu/marketing/photos


*A propos de Synology*

Cre en 2000, Synology est une entreprise jeune et dynamique, ddie au dveloppement de serveurs NAS (Network Attached Storage) trs performants et fiables, dots de nombreuses fonctionnalits et conomes en nergie. Leur objectif est de fournir des solutions simples dutilisation et un support client capable de satisfaire les besoins des entreprises, des professionnels indpendants ou des particuliers.

----------

